# How do I get my marriage recognized in Italy?



## poogy666

I have been living in Italy for nearly 5 years now. I have residency here. In August of this year(2010), I got married to my Italian fiance in England. Know we are back from Honeymoon how do I go about getting the marriage recognized here in Italy? My employer has also asked for my Stato Civile and certificato di residenza ( which I have already and don't think that this would have changed in anyway as I kept my name anyway and we already lived together). Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Poogy

Don't see why there should be a problem with recognition. Just take your UK marriage certificate to the Comune and ask for a Variazione di Stato Civile. If they have any problems with the fact that the certificate is in English you may need to get a notarized translation from the UK Consulate in Milan


----------



## Bevdeforges

When you got married in England, did you report the marriage to the Italian consulate there? Normally I think the registry office is supposed to report all marriages involving foreigners to the appropriate embassy or consulate, but it's possible it just got missed, especially if you were leaving right away for Italy.

I'd do what has already been suggested, i.e. go see the local commune authorities and ask what needs to be done.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

